
Unix Russian Roulette - iamelgringo
http://ask.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=1019609&cid=25652759
======
rkowalick
[ $(( $RANDOM % 6 )) == 0 ] && rm -rf / || echo "You live"

That would be the correct bash syntax...though apparantly the other way
works...

~~~
kirik
Today is not my day...

------
Hexstream
You could also aim a real gun at your hard drive. No computer skills required!

~~~
kirubakaran
I am rather surprised that no one has done it so far in frustration.

<http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/7091904.stm>

[Edit] Well, it looks like, people have shot computers too. I am not surprised
at all.

<http://cyber.eserver.org/manshoot.txt>

<http://www.ncns.com/news/797/shoot-pc.html>

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
CRT monitors implode with an impressive _WHUMP_ when shot with a .45 caliber
bullet...

------
uuilly
Slashdot has gone way downhill in recent years but it's still far and away the
funniest group of nerds on the web. I used to have my settings only view +5
funny comments. Guaranteed out loud laughter every day.

------
pavelludiq
Has any body tried it? Does it work correctly?

------
mlLK
This is adorable.

[ $[ $RANDOM % 6 ] == 0 ] && rm -rf / || echo "You live"

~~~
kqr2
You may also need to do sudo.

~~~
mleonhard
sudo bash -c '[ $[ $RANDOM % 6 ] == 0 ] && rm -rf / || echo "You live"'

~~~
maximilian
but you'd have to type your password maybe, which would ruin the danger.
Unless you'd been sudo'ing a lot.

------
tdavis
Argument list too long :(

~~~
delano
I might just be really tired and not getting it but you joking?

~~~
tdavis
Yes. It was a joke. Apparently I struck some sort of chord here!

